# Weak firing pin strikes



## Tomm (Oct 12, 2014)

I recently bought a Sig P-238 (used) and absolutely love how it feels, how it shoots and the low recoil. That is, when it shoots. Apparently it has a weak firing pin spring, whereas it will not fire everytime, and seemingly doesn't like some ammunition's primers. Has anyone else experienced this? I am new to the forum, but cruised the past posts and could not see any other complaints of this nature....I have ordered a pack of 3 (this makes me wonder why they would sell packs of three) from Sig Sauer directly and will see if this fixes the problem.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I know nothing significant about Sigs. Firing pins - and hammers for that matter - can be inhibited by gummy oil in the innards. My 2¢


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

hillman said:


> I know nothing significant about Sigs. Firing pins - and hammers for that matter - can be inhibited by gummy oil in the innards. My 2¢


Good point. There is a video on youtube that shows the complete disassembly of the P 238. The removal of the firing pin is pretty straight forward. It's not necessary to go further. Then the firing pin channel/hole can be easily swabbed with pipe cleaners. That may be all that's necessary.


----------



## Tomm (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks guys, I will try that. It struck me as odd that Sig Sauer would sell recoil and firing pin springs in sets of three unless there were a inherent problem with them.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Tomm said:


> I recently bought a Sig P-238 (used) and absolutely love how it feels, how it shoots and the low recoil. That is, when it shoots. Apparently it has a weak firing pin spring, whereas it will not fire everytime, and seemingly doesn't like some ammunition's primers.


Do you mean weak firing pin spring or mainspring? I agree that my first thought for light strikes is residue build up in the firing pin channel.

Second would be a mainspring issue, not firing pin spring. Just a thought, since the gun is used - some people replace stock mainsprings with lighter ones in an attempt to reduce trigger pull, which can also lead to light primer strikes.


----------



## Tomm (Oct 12, 2014)

Another good thought. I talked with Sig rep today and he was inclined that it might be the firing pin spring. This gun was serviced by them in April 2010; the new spring will be here first of the week. IF it still will not strike the primer hard enough then I would replace the mainspring. A gun that won't consistantly fire is about as useful as a rock.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Tomm said:


> Another good thought. I talked with Sig rep today and he was inclined that it might be the firing pin spring. This gun was serviced by them in April 2010; the new spring will be here first of the week. IF it still will not strike the primer hard enough then I would replace the mainspring. A gun that won't consistantly fire is about as useful as a rock.


Believing it to be a firing pin spring as a cause for light primer strikes is a new one for me, unless the spring is much too heavy, gunked up or out of spec. Generally, the firing pin spring serves 2 purposes, to retract the firing pin after firing, and to keep the firing pin rearward when releasing the slide. Many firearms have free floating firing pins and no firing pin spring at all.

The mainspring is the spring that gives the hammer enough force to strike the firing pin to strike the primer and ignite it. If your mainspring can't overcome your firing pin spring you either have an exceptionally weak mainspring or an exceptionally strong firing pin spring, or a lot of both. I don't know, perhaps the P-238 has a unique design. Likewise, the firing pin itself may be damaged and perhaps more probable is to check if your slide is going into full battery. Maybe a worn recoil spring?


----------

